# Meal replacement....are helping?!



## emilylauraj (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi everyone!!

I suffer terribly for IBS-C and am currently taking Resolor by my hospital consultant.
I suffer constantly from C, ive had impaction a many times before!!
Anyway so I want to lose weight and chose to try Slim Fast meal replacement shakes; and since I've started them (a few days) ive been having daily BM (this hasn't happened in years!!) and im finding that I am full but no longer feel bloated and horrible!!
Has anyone else ever tried anything similar?!
You have to make them with skimmed milk, but the milk isn't upsetting my stomach at all!!
I saw a nutritionist which was really unhelpful and she told me that these were very bad for me and would make the problem worse.....but it's massively massively helped my problem?!?!
Thanks
Emily


----------



## jojobar (Apr 8, 2015)

What flavor of the meal replacement powder do you purchase? I've read that people to do well on elemental diet shakes but I've never heard of this happening with something like slim fast. Do you just replace one meal a day or more? I'm interested to know more because maybe some of the natural supplements I take (which already help a little) will be more effective if I take them while consuming this. It may not be the healthiest diet plan but it seems it would be great for temporary relief.


----------



## devsangel (Apr 9, 2015)

My mom drinks slim fast from time to time, and it always helps her!! Hope that helps.


----------

